# Unilever (UL)



## pastorash (Feb 3, 2014)

This big boy has taken quite a beating in recent months, hearing whispers of happiness from the dividend community and some buying thoughts. Anyone else taken notice or pulled the trigger?


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I have taken notice. It is on my watchlist. Debating a bid on it before the end of year. Do you hold? Do you have a target price?


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

It's someting I've looked at a while ago, but,

1. it's a UK ADR, and right now it's a tenuous time for UK stocks, what with Brexit and all

2. it's a consumer goods stock, and I think the margins are very thin on those

That said, I'm by no means any kind of expert or anything of the sort on individual stock picking, so take the above with a big-*** grain of salt.

(I might be taking another look at the UK ADRs including this one at some point)


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I like uncertainty. 
Seems to give favourable stock pricing. (except when you guess wrong )


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have owned the Unilever PLC ADR since 2012. Paid about $35.00. It did well for quite a while, but now down to about $39. US$ in both cases, so how I am doing depends on FX rate! Anyway, I bought another tranche last week. 3.5% yield. International exposure - not just Euro. Everyone in the world needs soap!

It's a bit complicated because there are two ADRs. One based on Unilever PLC and one on Unilever N.V. I recall looking into those and deciding on the UK based PLC. May be better from withholding point of view? I forget.

More info here (you may have to register)
http://seekingalpha.com/article/1312951-choosing-which-unilever-share-class-is-right-for-you


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Watching and planning to add to my position this week


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

put in an order for tomorrow @39.02. See if it hits in the next couple weeks. typically I am greedy and like my yields to hit 4 % but I also have a desire to deploy cash (typically too early : D) right now. Order is for a 1/2 position. If it goes down to 38 will add more.

Cheers.


----------



## pastorash (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanx everyone. The consensus I'm seeing from the dividend community is that at worst it's good to go at anything under $40, at worst in the $38 - $39 range. Not exciting or fun, just hopefully fairly stable. Can't beat the entry price right now regardless, and close to 4% yield, again depending on FX.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

londoncalling said:


> put in an order for tomorrow @39.02.
> 
> Cheers.


So you order should be executed  ... When I woke up (and it was late ), placed order @39.01


----------



## pastorash (Feb 3, 2014)

I placed a speculative order in at $38.50 at the start of the week. Needless to say it's not likely to hit before it expire at the end of the day, but I'm accumulating cash and am considering selling some of a stock that has run up this year for a nice profit to fund a bigger go at UL, perhaps next week.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes it got executed yesterday morning. At first my inner greed went oh no I should have set the bid lower. :greedy_dollars:
Today that feeling has passed. 

Cheers


----------



## pastorash (Feb 3, 2014)

Sigh, Italy ruining my plans to get this at a good price point below $40. Still holding out for some further weakness to get my entry point lower.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

londoncalling said:


> Yes it got executed yesterday morning. At first my inner greed went oh no I should have set the bid lower. :greedy_dollars:
> Today that feeling has passed.
> 
> Cheers


So far you got perfect timing  and I, as usual, slept for too long 



> Italy ruining my plans


 same here  , was pretty sure that after "NO" UL will slip to at least $39


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

You have to be good to be lucky :triumphant:
All kidding aside, in the short term I did well on this buy as well as my sale of AFN last week. Got over excited and have now sat on my hands the past couple days. Long term it likely makes little difference but I will take it. I am in this for the long haul. I don't expect UL to post a parabolic rise. Also a chance you will see $39.

Cheers


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Up over 15% yesterday!

And my limit sale triggered a few days ago after queuing for weeks :stung:

I'm slowing replacing ADRs with ETFs but talk about bad timing


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Also a chance you will see $39.


 Not very soon  . the good thing that I hold a bit UL already


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

It jumped about $6/14% yesterday even though the ~$50 cash/stock take-over bid by Kraft-Heinz was rejected. Funny thing, Kraft-Heinz also went up about 10%. I had thought about adding to our Unilever last week but was dithering on just what to use RRIF cash for.


----------



## pastorash (Feb 3, 2014)

I purchased UL a few months back when it finally hit just below $40. I felt very proud of myself at the moment as I sold a piece of another stock to get in on UL. Figured a 32% gain was a strong result from about a year of investing in that stock.

That stock is now up 51% in my portfolio.

Sigh.

This UL buying thing is very interesting to watch. In my limited experience it's my first stock on the being bought radar, so watching the ups and downs is interesting.


----------



## pastorash (Feb 3, 2014)

Haven't done nearly as well on other recent buys but they're more for dividend safety anyway. UL is now up 30% in my portfolio so I'm quite happy. But again I got it for the 3.5% yield on a safe company. We'll see how it continues to perform.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Unilever shares rise as billionaire investor Nelson Peltz joins board | Unilever | The Guardian 

I don't know much about Mr. Peltz but apparently the announcement is the reason the share price climbed 10% today. I will have to do some research on the new board member.


----------

